
Pybind11 – Seamless operability between C++11 and Python - ingve
https://github.com/pybind/pybind11
======
skystrife
I absolutely _love_ this project. I've been making bindings for a C++ library
using it recently and have yet to encounter a situation that was too tricky to
bind properly. I'm loving the ability to take an abstract class from the C++
side of things and derive and override virtual functions in Python. Super
excited about how much easier that makes it to do exploratory programming to
get something that woks, and then worrying about writing it in C++ when I need
that level of performance.

The lack of a dependency on Boost only sweetens the deal for me. I love what
Boost has set out to do, but it's just such a huge dependency with a ve4y
strange (for me) build system.

------
earthnail
I used to work with Boost.Python, until I discovered Cython, which works like
a charm for me. What are the reasons to use Pybind11 over Cython?

~~~
aldanor
The only benefit as I see it is it being very lightweight + providing tighter
interop with C++ classes and C++11 shenanigans.

For me personally, there're real reasons not to use it -- e.g., no support for
structured/record arrays:
[https://github.com/pybind/pybind11/issues/67](https://github.com/pybind/pybind11/issues/67)

